# K2 / Spice



## laceymorrison

What code is everyone using for this new drug K2/Spice that keeps popping up??  Other/unspecified?  Or marijuana (since it has some of the same elements)??


----------



## Pam Brooks

Although it's a synthetic copy of cannabis, the synthetic compound is similar to but not truly THC, so I wouldn't code cannabis abuse.  

I'd use 305.9x (other, mixed or unspecified drug abuse).


----------

